# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Qui clne le mieux les enfants, Microsoft ou Apple ? Rponse en image

## Katleen Erna

*Qui clne le mieux les enfants, Microsoft ou Apple ? Rponse en image*

Des parents un peu geeks et surtout trs plaisantins, heureux gniteurs de jumeaux, on post cette image sur le web :



D'autres parents, plutt pro-mac cette fois, ont imdiatement rpliqu en diffusant cette images de leurs deux filles :



 ::fleche::  Alors, qui fait les meilleures copies, Mac ou PC ?

----------


## maxim_um

Et pour la corbeille, ils font comment ?  ::aie::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Heureusement qu'ils ont pas fait Ctrl + x sinon s'aurait t un peu gore... ::aie::

----------


## argonath

> Heureusement qu'ils ont pas fait Ctrl + x sinon s'aurait t un peu gore...


pour des siamois  la limite...

----------


## Shaidak

omg vous tes en forme  ::lol:: 

Sinon, les gosses vont se disputer pour ne pas tre une vulgaire copie mais l'original  ::aie:: 

PS : Le petit "Ctrl+C" est prt pour le "Ctrl+X" avec son pe  ::mouarf::

----------


## Remizkn

Moi je ferais un bien un _Crtl+Z_...

Mais le ct PC rend mieux je trouve (dsol Steve...).

----------


## pseudocode

go fork() yourself !

----------


## fnobb

> Moi je ferais un bien un _Crtl+Z_...
> 
> Mais le ct PC rend mieux je trouve (dsol Steve...).


Ou _Ctrl+Alt+Suppr_  ::aie::

----------


## afrodje

CTRL + A
SHIFT + SUPPR

 ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

Si jamais on a des quintupls on peut faire une boucle *for* sur leurs tee-shirts.

----------


## fnobb

> SHIFT + SUPPR


C'est pour supprimer sans passer par le conglo ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## Remizkn

> C'est pour supprimer sans passer par le conglo ?


Quand culture et humour se croisent...

----------


## bachir006

j'aurais personnelemnt prefere un ctrl + Z , ctrl + Y

----------


## nicolofontana12

Il devrons aussi mettre Ctrl+Alt+Del

----------


## dragonfly

Faut voir,

Ct windows, y'a pas eu la copie du truc que le gamin porte en bandouillre ::oops:: 
(a tout les coups, la copie a foir et le truc s'est retrouv  l'intrieur du gamin => C'est peut tre pour ca qu'il se marre moins le copi...)

----------


## kOrt3x

C'est pas mal.  ::ccool:: 
Pour moi c'est Apple. :p

----------

